# What's this virus thing affecting furries?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

I was told to be careful, as my friend told me that so far, only furries have been affected. It deletes music files, images, and videos, and the virus itself is attached to an mp3.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never heard of this, but my guess right off the bat (if it's not some troll-induced rumor): It's coming from a furry porn site, haha.

I mean, that's not an unreasonable deduction, but I wanna know more about this now.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 7, 2008)

Ooh, I'm interested. Anything else known about it?

I better watch my back next time I go to that one site...


----------



## Pi (Oct 7, 2008)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2008)

It's called AIDS.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 7, 2008)

I personally call bullshit.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a virus that comes from a said to be "hot furry (movie, video, etc)" That's what I heard...I heard a range of things going to, it deletes your Yiff...Or it destroys you computer...I dunno Fuckin' trolls made it up.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 7, 2008)

Pi said:


> ahahahahahaha



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

I saw it posted elsewhere.
"Furpes"


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

NO I had nothing to do with it....
*sips tea*


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2008)

IF it is non-hoax, the only reason "furries" are affected is because it was willingly directed at them in the first place.  Take an e-mail worm for example.  Is there not a good chance that a furry's address book will have more furry e-mail addresses than that of a nonfur?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm true XD


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm a virus possibly connected to furs looking at furry porn

either its a troll or a furry who is fed up with the adult content in the fandom and wants to do somthing about it. (that's one way to clean up the fandom a little)


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> hmm a virus possibly connected to furs looking at furry porn
> 
> either its *a troll* or a furry who is fed up with the adult content in the fandom and wants to do somthing about it. (that's one way to clean up the fandom a little)



This is why we learn the meanings of words before using them.
That's not what a troll does.
You're thinking of someone who hates furries, and wishes to make their lives awful by screwing up their computers while they look at furry porn. The term you want is, well, "spiteful furry-hating computer geek." Many trolls are computer geeks, but they don't usually hate furries or are full of spite. They're just dicks with nothing better to do. Fun times.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 8, 2008)

are there any actual details on this or is it just generic fearmongering


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2008)

Attached to an mp3 that targets furries? I guess I'm safe. I'm not into trance.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 8, 2008)

And with a properly configured, "defense in depth" screen of firewalls, routers, ids, OS-patches and current AVS (with heuristic rules to protect against zero-day virii), you are concerned why?


BTW, there's nothing furry specific on any of the virus threat assessment sites. Not that there would be.


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't get my music off the interwebz so no worries there 

*Locates file out of curiousity and sticks it on one of the ancient PII Dells at work*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

lol furry stds


----------



## Pi (Oct 8, 2008)

The problem here is "a virus attached to an mp3 files that only targets furries" starts off absurd and gets worse as you proceed through the sentence.


----------

